# My new blog



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.upnorthjournal.com/wordpress/mikeadams/2011/08/03/you-only-live-twice/


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool man! Kepp us posted when you add new stuff!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you, I will do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep let us know Matt. That was a good story, I remember that pic. Well done.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks you Don.

Leave comments if you fancy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great Matt !! I look forward to reading all your adventures. Very interesting story.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks buddy!

Thank you to Brian as he did come up with the name!









There's already another one waiting for Mike to post!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good reading...well done Matt. I enjoyed it and like the lay out. Left you a short message.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Brian.









Thanks to all you guys!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No problem...you do good work.

I guess I did not know you used the suggestion. Glad I helped a little. When can I expect royalty checks to start rolling in


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I have an idea for that don't you worry!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think there is a roll of pennies coming up from behind you right now !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What did you think to the title?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally I think it speaks for itself and that is a good thing.

It is unique having a guy from over there...and I grew up hearing war stories from accross the pond my Grandpa and uncles.

As for any royality checks please use them to promote your efforts.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you for all the comments you left guys!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I think there is a roll of pennies coming up from behind you right now !










Hahahahahaha OMG thats priceless!!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No it's not it's worth .50, not that you'd want that particular roll mind you.


----------

